# ACT state sponsorship 2015



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

Is there anybody who is waiting for ACT sponsorship? 
Any idea about when the CSOL list 2015?


----------



## SheerMigrant (Jan 29, 2015)

learningc said:


> Is there anybody who  is waiting for ACT sponsorship?
> Any idea about when the CSOL list 2015?


VISA - 190 SN(Skilled Nominated), PR
Visa Grant - 28 Jan 2015,
Visa Applied - 17 Sep 2014,
(FBI Clearance - PCC took 4 months.... just in case anyone wants to know).


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

149212 "customer service manager" may open of Feb list


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

It's so upsetting ACT has released the FEB 2015 list and 70% of occupations are still closed .


----------



## saritha198 (Feb 11, 2015)

*criteria for closed occupations*

Hi there,

can anyone help me here...

My occupation code - 511112 - program or Project administrator
this occupation is closed in ACT state nomination list
I have read somewhere that you can apply for closed occupations if you have any close family members ...is this true

I have my cousin sister(citizen) living in Canberra

so will I be able to apply for ACT nomination??


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

saritha198 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> can anyone help me here...
> 
> ...


I understand your anxiety, but please do not post in multiple threads with same query. It confuses others and delays your response..Atleast give it a day before posting again..

check the other thread for your answer..


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Asking for your expert advise:

Is there any chance to open occupation code 149212 at ACT within this May?


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

learningc said:


> It's so upsetting ACT has released the FEB 2015 list and 70% of occupations are still closed .


wOw then I should be thankful my occupation is one of the few that are now 'open'

Anyone else recently applied for ACT SS? I am planing to lodge my application this week.


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

learningc said:


> Is there anybody who is waiting for ACT sponsorship?
> Any idea about when the CSOL list 2015?


 Yes they have come up with their list in Feb. 2015, but unfortunately 212415 (Technical Writer) still remains closed. Any idea if this will ever open

Rani


----------



## mcadam (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey guys,

After making payment for ACT SS via online credit card, do I need to send them the online generated payment receipt? Or just wait for them to send payment acknowledgement.

Thanks...


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

Any one waiting for August 2015 ?


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

naveen_civil said:


> Any one waiting for August 2015 ?


I am waiting, eagerly..unsure if Technical Writer will ever open


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm waiting too. After the big SA debacle with the Skilled Supplementary list, it is ACT only. Else the Oz dream comes to a crash for me... And about 1.5k AUD donated to VETASSESS and IELTS!


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

All the best Rani and Nikthetitan.Don't worry u will get it. sent u a personal message ...


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

naveen_civil said:


> Any one waiting for August
> 
> Me too waiting .... counting days


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

nikthetitan said:


> I'm waiting too. After the big SA debacle with the Skilled Supplementary list, it is ACT only. Else the Oz dream comes to a crash for me... And about 1.5k AUD donated to VETASSESS and IELTS!


Very true friend


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

Rani74 said:


> I am waiting, eagerly..unsure if Technical Writer will ever open


Hi rani

I have a same feeling for my job code: market research analyst too


----------



## hinaabbas91 (May 14, 2014)

Hi guys. I just turned 28. I have my trade recognised as contract administrator 511111.it is in csol. I have four years of paid experience as contract administrator in Australia. I have 6 7.5 8 and 9 in modules of ielts. I studied accounting and management during my stay in Australia diplomas. 
Is their any steps i should take before state sponsorship opens in August .
I am not registered at skill select . Wasted so much money on migration agents?
How should i go about preparing my application for state sponsorship of Act and what does it require.
I appreciate your time & Good luck to all of you.


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey hinaabbaa. 
If ur ready with the skill assessment, ur ready to apply for eoi and state sponsorship.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

naveen_civil said:


> Any one waiting for August 2015 ?


Im waiting


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

*Waiting*



naveen_civil said:


> Any one waiting for August 2015 ?



Act at the top of my list but i have options...... waiting


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

*ACT August 2015*

Even I am waiting for updated ACT occupation list. My occupation is currently closed.
ACT nomination guidelines state that one must provide minimum 5 job advertisements within 6 week duration as evidence of job availability in ACT while submitting the state sponsorship application. Does it mean that this is required even if the occupation is listed as open?

Thanks,
Vasanthraj


----------



## nikthetitan (Jan 21, 2015)

Vasanthr880 said:


> Even I am waiting for updated ACT occupation list. My occupation is currently closed.
> ACT nomination guidelines state that one must provide minimum 5 job advertisements within 6 week duration as evidence of job availability in ACT while submitting the state sponsorship application. Does it mean that this is required even if the occupation is listed as open?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vasanthraj


Yes vasanthraj. It should be submitted even if the occupation is listed as open.


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Vasanthr880 said:


> Even I am waiting for updated ACT occupation list. My occupation is currently closed.
> ACT nomination guidelines state that one must provide minimum 5 job advertisements within 6 week duration as evidence of job availability in ACT while submitting the state sponsorship application. Does it mean that this is required even if the occupation is listed as open?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vasanthraj


Hi Vasanthraj,

Were you able to lodge the EOI in spite of the position being closed? Can you plase tell how can I do that?

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rani74 said:


> Hi Vasanthraj,
> 
> Were you able to lodge the EOI in spite of the position being closed? Can you plase tell how can I do that?
> 
> ...


Hi Rani,

EOI does not require the position to be open. You submit EOI at "skillselect" website, in which you need to select ACT as your option for the state, to be eligible for ACT nomination. 

I think you mean applying to ACT nomination at "canberrayourfuture" website. If that is the case, then no I have not applied yet to ACT.

You must first submit EOI at skillselect, wait for your occupation to be Open in ACT Skilled occupation list in august, and then apply at ACT website (canberrayourfuture)for state sponsorship. You can also submit EOI after applying at ACT website, but submitting EOI first is preferrable for easy processing. Hope its clear.


----------



## aalun (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

Even I have been desperately waiting for the ACT SS to open. The date is not confirmed as the website only states Aug.


----------



## hinaabbas91 (May 14, 2014)

Hi guys
I have a company willing to offer me work in Canberra as contract administrator 511111, but it is a sydney based company and less than an year old. Company is registered in Sydney i-e its ABN is of sydney but they have secured a contract in Canberra. They are willing to offer me an offer letter and nothing more than that, they are not willing to disclose any information to any state or department. 
What is the requirement for job offer for closed occupation in Canberra?
What is the criteria for getting an offer from a company for state sponsorship. What other evidence and paperwork needs to go with offer letter. I can send state my payslips only once i am there.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

ACT released its state sponsorship list today. Did u guys check it. It will be quite shocking for many. Only few profession made it to the list .


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

I submitted my sponsorship application yesterday.


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Technical writer is closed for ever or what!


----------



## triple (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone applied for ACT sponsorship recently? I applied on the 17th of Dec, 15 and am getting impatient. No contact so far


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

triple said:


> Anyone applied for ACT sponsorship recently? I applied on the 17th of Dec, 15 and am getting impatient. No contact so far


Hi Triple,
What's the status of your sponsorship? Applications upto 15th december are being processed at the present. I have also applied for Act SS on 29th February 2016.


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

I applied for SS Jan 4, got the invite Feb 6, got my PR last Mar 7. 

Have you tried to followup on them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

sarle said:


> I applied for SS Jan 4, got the invite Feb 6, got my PR last Mar 7.
> 
> Have you tried to followup on them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sarle,

Since your was onshore application it must have been processed quickly. Currently they are processing December 2015 applications and are taking approx 10-12 weeks.


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

In other forums some were already contacted after a few weeks, did not matter if onshore or offshore. 

I do hope they get to your case soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

*Act ss*



sarle said:


> I applied for SS Jan 4, got the invite Feb 6, got my PR last Mar 7.
> 
> Have you tried to followup on them?
> 
> ...


Hi Sarle

can you please tell me when did you have a co for your ACT SS? I just want to know how long dose it take between allocation a co and ss confirmation. Thanks a lot

yuechen


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

I got a CO for ACT state sponsorship on 11/01/16 and SS approval 05/02/16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

*Act sd*



sarle said:


> I got a CO for ACT state sponsorship on 11/01/16 and SS approval 05/02/16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. Does the co ask you for extra documents? I am in Canberra Anh got my co last Friday. Hopefully get my ACT ss soon.


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

No questions in my case. Just got an email saying a CO was assigned. Hope you get nominated soon so you can lodge for the visa and get a bridging too. When you get a bridging you can apply for medicare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you. Yep, my migration agency received a letter said I have assigned a co and my co is Michele Luis. Would you mind let me know Who's yours?


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

She was my CO, she is a migrant herself that was nominated by ACT. So she knows how it feels to be an applicant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

that's great. I have talked to her though the phone. She does seems nice. My occupation (accountant) is in the closed occupation list, I hope that won't effect the speed of my ss nomination. How about your occupation? open or close? Thanks.


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

my occupation was closed (Legal professionals nec). I think they assess on a case to case basis and they do take what you say into consideration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the information. waiting for the positive outcome


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

sarle said:


> my occupation was closed (Legal professionals nec). I think they assess on a case to case basis and they do take what you say into consideration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sarle

May I ask did you do a verification before you submit the ACT nomination application since your occupation was closed? I saw some people mentioned about the verification of a closed occupation in other forums, but I didn't see it in the ACT SS guideline so I am a bit confused. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

I do not about the verification but what I did was send them an email asking if I could get a waiver for this and that requirement and what my chances are to be nominated. 

I think that as long as your assessed occupation is on their list and you satisfy the requirements for closed occupations ie family in Canberra, offer or job prospects etc. you are good to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

sarle said:


> I do not about the verification but what I did was send them an email asking if I could get a waiver for this and that requirement and what my chances are to be nominated.
> 
> I think that as long as your assessed occupation is on their list and you satisfy the requirements for closed occupations ie family in Canberra, offer or job prospects etc. you are good to go.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarle

Thank you for telling me this. I did send the emails to ask do I eligible to apply for a closed occupation and they told me as a Canberra graduate and employee I am eligible to apply for my nominated occupation even it's closed, but I didn't officially ask for a waiver or a verification. Did you also studied and work in Canberra when you apply for ACT SS?


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm currently doing post graduate studies in Canberra but lived in Canberra for a year (2010-2011).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks, so did they answer what's your chances are to be nominated? Do you think it's a good idea to ask them how's my nomination going if I haven't heard anything for 2 weeks?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

sarle said:


> I'm currently doing post graduate studies in Canberra but lived in Canberra for a year (2010-2011).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your situation is entirely different as those applicants who are in the closed occupations. You are already living (any work?) in Canberra, so there may be some grounds for you to meet the criteria.


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

yuechenjiang said:


> Thanks, so did they answer what's your chances are to be nominated? Do you think it's a good idea to ask them how's my nomination going if I haven't heard anything for 2 weeks?




yes they did say I had a good chance.BTW I already got my 190 visa. But as also mentioned by the person above, my situation is different because I have been living in Canberra for 3 months before applying for state sponsorship.

As for contacting them, I have no idea whether that would be good or bad. In my case and a friend's case (offshore) they released the result of the application after 3 weeks.


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Your situation is entirely different as those applicants who are in the closed occupations. You are already living (any work?) in Canberra, so there may be some grounds for you to meet the criteria.




I had no work when I applied because of the class schedule but my wife had work.

Grounds where I asked for a waiver were:

1. Six month residency in the ACT prior to application.

2. Employment in a skilled occupation. 

But as you have said, my situation is different. What we post here are merely glimpses of shadows of the truth. We can only see the shadows but the reality behind the shadows is different for each person.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

sarle said:


> I had no work when I applied because of the class schedule but my wife had work.
> 
> Grounds where I asked for a waiver were:
> 
> ...


My point exactly. Lol, in fact, I think you did meet the criteria for closed occupations in ACT. So, your chances for nomination are substantially higher. For yuechenjiang, it is an entirely different situation. 

... "If you are currently studying or have completed a postgraduate course at a Canberra institution you must be living in Canberra for at least six months and meet the following criteria before you are eligible to apply for ACT nomination:

1. In receipt of a stipend or living allowance (that covers your living expenses) that is
ongoing for at least 3 months from ACT nomination application date; or

2. Working in a skilled occupation. You do not have to be working in your nominated
occupation. The employment does not have to be full time."


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi All

Thank you all for sharing the stories. Yeah my situation is quite different with Sarle's, I didn't apply for any waiver. I graduated from ANU and have worked full time in a skilled occupation for years in Canberra. The only thing I ask the ACT government is about my current job is not my nominated occupation and it's also closed. They told me that According to the guideline, I should be eligible to apply for the ACT SS. I hope I would had asked them what's my chances before, that will give me a bit more confidence.

Thank guys!


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thank you all for sharing the stories. Yeah my situation is quite different with Sarle's, I didn't apply for any waiver. I graduated from ANU and have worked full time in a skilled occupation for years in Canberra. The only thing I ask the ACT government is about my current job is not my nominated occupation and it's also closed. They told me that According to the guideline, I should be eligible to apply for the ACT SS. I hope I would had asked them what's my chances before, that will give me a bit more confidence.
> 
> Thank guys!


If that's the case, then your chance is pretty decent. If you are currently living in Canberra, then you seem to meet the nomination criteria. Your current job needs not be in the nominated occupation. 

Of course, it is unlikely that they will tell you exactly what are your chances. But, it does look promising.


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you! Fingers cross


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi everyone

Thank you so much everyone, I have just been told by my migration agency that my ACT SS was approved today. I am so happy now, I will loge my 190 visa tomorrow. Hope other ACT SS applicants will receive their nomination soon!


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

sarle said:


> I had no work when I applied because of the class schedule but my wife had work.
> 
> Grounds where I asked for a waiver were:
> 
> ...


Hi Sarle

May I ask what kind of documents did you upload to your immi account？Did you submit Form1221 and Form80? I remember you got direct grant which means co was satisfied all the information you provided. Please share your experience. 
Thank you.


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi Sarle
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just form 1221


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you! hope I will get direct grant soon as well.


----------



## DanielOZ (Mar 25, 2016)

Good Post, I submitted by EOI 190 for ACT on 12 March 16, have yet to receive any response , :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

hi guys ,
please share timeline for ACT STATE NOMINATION FOR OVERSEAS candidates? currently it says 4-6 months, does anyone got it before? just getting an idea how long it takes for ACT state nomination under normal circumstances with complete documentation? as we can't contact them for updates, only way to get info is through expat forums. please share your timeline, only overseas candidates. thanks.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Members,

I am applying for ACT,
What are my chances?
Please can anyone share tips to write follwoing:
1) Commitment Letter
2) Settlement
3) Research on jobs.

You reply will be appreciated.


----------

